# Do you smoke or have you ever?



## caffn8me (Oct 25, 2005)

Here in England the government is wrangling over a ban on smoking in public places which is something I'm very much in favour of.  I love going to bars in places like New York, California and Atlanta where smoking is now banned.  I don't end up with my clothing and hair smelling like an ashtray.

The only group in the UK population where the incidence of smoking is increasing at the moment is among teenage girls which is very worrying.

I had grandparents who smoked heavily (it killed both on my mother's side) and hate the smell of cigarette smoke so much that I've never even tried a single cigarette.  The health aspects should be enough to put most people off but they don't.  Below is a photograph which shows two pairs of lungs (they are real taken after an autopsy/post mortem examination).  On one side you have a pair of lungs belonging to a smoker and the black tar and particulate staining is obvious.  You can also see the enlargement of the heart in the smoker caused by needing to compensate for the decreased lung function - blood needs to be pumped harder.  On the other side you have non-smokers lungs.

So how many members here smoke and spend money on cigarettes instead of on makeup (shame on you!)


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

I smoked from age 13-22... LOOOONG TIME! I've been cig free for about a year... a little under... I stopped smoking when I started going to the gym because I noticed that I couldnt walk slowly on the treadmill for 5 minutes without running out of breath!!! it was horrible... now i'm a lot better. I still have an occasional cig when i drink but nothing more than like once every couple of months!!! im so proud!!!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 25, 2005)

I smoked for yeeeeeeeears, started at 11 (yeah I know, very very stupid) and finally quit, for good, this year, at 24 years old.  And by quit for good I mean, no more sneaking a smoke when I've been out drinking--that was the hardest part of qutting for me, I _always_ smoked when I drank.  Had my last ever cigarette when my friend passed away this summer, after not having a smoke for almost a year, the taste was so gross.  That was it for me.


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 25, 2005)

I've been a smoker for a few years now, and I don't want to be one for the rest of my life, particularly when I start having kids (which is about seven years away, I'd wager).  I know it's bad for me (you've been living under a rock if you don't know that, hehe), but it became a coping mechanism for me when life wasn't going so well, and it's still something I enjoy.  I won't try to justify it with all the "everything gives you cancer these days, you have to die of something" stuff, but it is my choice, and for now I'm comfortable with my decision.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 25, 2005)

I smoked from ages 17-20.    Thanks goodness I quit,  I had already gotten a constant cough and I feel so much better now.  I quit almost 5 years ago!


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

I smoked for 3 years. I stopped when I was 18. Wish I never even touch those nasty things!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope. Never smoked.

Not to say sometimes I'm tempted when I'm in a bad mood to try to look all bad ass and take a drag on a cig but nope can't do it. 

My parents never even told me it was bad to smoke. My dad is a pharmacist so he would come home and tell momma of some customers that died of lung cancer or while I working with him at the store some customers would come in and they would describe the pain they were in. 

The worst for me is when I was a kid I always heard my grandmother cough, she quit smoking just for me, and one day I went in and I saw her asleep. I had no idea she smoked really cuz i was only 4 and my mom said honey grannannys dead. 

It wasnt until later that my parents told me she was a smoker and thats what ultimately killed her. They never ever ever told me it was bad they just would tell me stuff like that. 

It was then that I began to realize how bad-if not (forgive me ladies) how silly it is to shorten your life. Then I started picking up on things, like girls my age would have leathery skin forming on their necks or hands, or those lines around their mouth from smokeing. 

The worst though right now currently is my neighbour. She's in a great deal of pain right now and she has ovarian and lung cancer at the same time. Her SO has come into our driveway crying because he doesnt know how he can help her-and she still smokes!

So I never really did it only because I didnt want to die that way. It just seems like a bad way to die in my opinion. *shrugs*


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 25, 2005)

firstly i want to congradulate all you girls who have resisted temptation and stopped!! - WELL DONE.  It's such a great thing you are doing to your own body and health and you will most definitely feel the pleasures of being smoke free in later years to come.  i personally don't smoke nor will i ever- i just really don't like the feeling and all the guilt that knowing that i'ts giong to ruin your body with every puff.... but yes, i once again applaud all those that have given up


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 25, 2005)

Smoked from 13 to 18. Still want to every once and a while but dont really.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 25, 2005)

I've smoked since I was 14. I'm 22 now. I started out with Newports (then Newport 100s) and switched to Marlboro Mentols and now smoke Camel Turkish Jade or Turskish Gold. I only get the Gold if their buy one get one free. I also smoke the Marlboro Menthol 72s (they are smaller ciggerates) from time to time. I hate that in NY we can no longer smoke in resturants, but most bars here allow smoking. They have wavers. I won't go to a bar that doesn't allow smoking. I pay $5 for a pack of ciggerettes now (some stores $4.50) and usually one pack lasts me 2-3 days. I love smoking after I eat. I have no idea why, but as soon as I finish a meal I have to smoke. One day I will probably quit, but they calm me down when I need it. I did stop for like a year back when I was 17 and started again when I went to college since they allowed smoking on campus.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 25, 2005)

never have, never will.


----------



## dreams (Oct 25, 2005)

Never have thought of it and I will never try....


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay, I said I'd never tried, but I have tried a clove cigarette because I loved the smell so much. But the taste and the after taste and the way I felt afterwards were just soooo not worth it! Oh, and the CANCER....I work at a veterans hospital and they ALLLLL smoke, and they've been doing it so long I don't even try to get them to stop. I know they get enough of it from their doctors (who also all smoke). But I have a REALLY hard time not walking up to young people and just smacking the cigarette out of their mouth! Why would you start in the first place??? "It seemed cool" is no longer an excuse, sorry!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Here in England the government is wrangling over a ban on smoking in public places which is something I'm very much in favour of.  I love going to bars in places like New York, California and Atlanta where smoking is now banned.  I don't end up with my clothing and hair smelling like an ashtray._

 
I am so with you on this. I am asthmatic and so severely allergic to cigarette smoke that I have to avoid most bars and clubs. I even had a trip to see U2, which was supposed to be a special present for my bf, and for which I paid nearly £200 for tickets, ruined because not 1 but 10 people directly seated around me in the stadium were smoking, even though smoking was banned! I really hate how selfish some smokers can be when they impose their habit on everyone around them, even in non-smoking areas, as if they have some sort of right to pollute everyone'e airspace. What happened to my right to smoke free air?

I ended up having a panic attack and bursting into tears at the concert because I couldn't get away from the smoke and the stewards seemed to be not in the least interested.

I know many smokers are very thoughtful and considerate but it's the minority that seem to think they can smoke anywhere that really get up my nose.


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 25, 2005)

Never have and never will.  My mother did (smoking contributed to her dropping dead at the ripe old age of 37) and my father does and I think it's just disgusting.  A lot of people here in the Chicago area are complaining because there's talk again of banning smoking in bars, etc., but I think it's a good thing.  I might even be inclined to go more places then.  We went to Boston on our vacation and it was nice to be able to go into the bar down the street from our hotel and not be bombarded by it.


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I've smoked since I was 14. I'm 22 now. I started out with Newports (then Newport 100s) and switched to Marlboro Mentols and now smoke Camel Turkish Jade or Turskish Gold. I only get the Gold if their buy one get one free. I also smoke the Marlboro Menthol 72s (they are smaller ciggerates) from time to time. I hate that in NY we can no longer smoke in resturants, but most bars here allow smoking. They have wavers. I won't go to a bar that doesn't allow smoking. I pay $5 for a pack of ciggerettes now (some stores $4.50) and usually one pack lasts me 2-3 days. I love smoking after I eat. I have no idea why, but as soon as I finish a meal I have to smoke. One day I will probably quit, but they calm me down when I need it. I did stop for like a year back when I was 17 and started again when I went to college since they allowed smoking on campus._

 
do u know that it's actually all in ur head that u need a cig after u eat and that u need a cig to cam u down... that was always my thing... im a "stress smoker" when i get stressed out, i feel like i NEED a cig but it actually makes u more nervous...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_Never have and never will.  My mother did (smoking contributed to her dropping dead at the ripe old age of 37) and my father does and I think it's just disgusting.  A lot of people here in the Chicago area are complaining because there's talk again of banning smoking in bars, etc., but I think it's a good thing.  I might even be inclined to go more places then.  We went to Boston on our vacation and it was nice to be able to go into the bar down the street from our hotel and not be bombarded by it._

 
I am so sorry about your mother... My mom used to smoke too. Thankfully she's still alive and we decided to quit smoking together. It was actually really hard but the ban of smoking in most places here in NY helped a lot. I always felt like I needed a cig after I drank... that changed quickly when they came out with that law... I was in college so I was all in my drinking stage... I would rather have another drink that go have a cig in the cold... so that helped a lot with me cutting down till i finally quit!!! so hopefully they will pass that law in chicago!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_do u know that it's actually all in ur head that u need a cig after u eat and that u need a cig to cam u down... that was always my thing... im a "stress smoker" when i get stressed out, i feel like i NEED a cig but it actually makes u more nervous...



I am so sorry about your mother... My mom used to smoke too. Thankfully she's still alive and we decided to quit smoking together. It was actually really hard but the ban of smoking in most places here in NY helped a lot. I always felt like I needed a cig after I drank... that changed quickly when they came out with that law... I was in college so I was all in my drinking stage... I would rather have another drink that go have a cig in the cold... so that helped a lot with me cutting down till i finally quit!!! so hopefully they will pass that law in chicago!_

 

Yes, of course but I like it. The taste the smell. It's just something I like.


----------



## user4 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Yes, of course but I like it. The taste the smell. It's just something I like._

 
trust me... i know how that feels...


----------



## jenjunsan (Oct 26, 2005)

I've smoked since I was 15, I'm 32 now.  I just got a prescription from my doctor that is supposed to help me quit.  Here's hoping it does, because nothing else ever has and I've tried everything.  I don't smoke in the house or around my daughter, but the second I have a beer, I gotta light that cigarette.  I am respectful of people who don't smoke though.  I don't smoke in resturants and I no longer go to bars.  Mostly I just go out on my back porch at night and have a cigarette with my neighbor that also smokes.  They are trying to ban smoking in public here locally as well and that is fine with me.  When I was pregnant, people would light up cigarettes around me and that used to really upset me.  (I quit smoking while I was pregnant-I guess my baby's health was the only deterent strong enough so far)


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_I've smoked since I was 15, I'm 32 now.  I just got a prescription from my doctor that is supposed to help me quit.  Here's hoping it does, because nothing else ever has and I've tried everything.  I don't smoke in the house or around my daughter, but the second I have a beer, I gotta light that cigarette.  I am respectful of people who don't smoke though.  I don't smoke in resturants and I no longer go to bars.  Mostly I just go out on my back porch at night and have a cigarette with my neighbor that also smokes.  They are trying to ban smoking in public here locally as well and that is fine with me.  When I was pregnant, people would light up cigarettes around me and that used to really upset me.  (I quit smoking while I was pregnant-I guess my baby's health was the only deterent strong enough so far)_

 
I am the same way when I drink. I like to smoke and drink. Just chill out with those. I like to drink and smoke something besides ciggs, but that's a big no-no.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 26, 2005)

I am SOOOO glad they banned smoking in restaurants here in Florida. I had a really hard time going out to eat if there was someone smoking. Sorry, but putting up a half-wall partition and calling it a non-smoking section is akin to telling kids they'll be safe from a nuclear bomb by hiding under their desks. I don't get on people who smoke, I just wish they would quit for themselves. I see people smoking through their trach rings (yes, the hole in their throat) at work and it just boggles my mind. Or the ones who smoke with their oxygen (oh, it's just an extremely flammable substance) tanks going. But smoking around other people just isn't fair to them, sorry. ESPECIALLY around pregnant women!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_I am SOOOO glad they banned smoking in restaurants here in Florida. I had a really hard time going out to eat if there was someone smoking. Sorry, but putting up a half-wall partition and calling it a non-smoking section is akin to telling kids they'll be safe from a nuclear bomb by hiding under their desks. I don't get on people who smoke, I just wish they would quit for themselves. I see people smoking through their trach rings (yes, the hole in their throat) at work and it just boggles my mind. Or the ones who smoke with their oxygen (oh, it's just an extremely flammable substance) tanks going. But smoking around other people just isn't fair to them, sorry. ESPECIALLY around pregnant women!_

 
When did they start that in FL?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_When did they start that in FL?_

 
It's been at least a year now, maybe longer. I love it!! I can't stand smoke in my face, especially if I'm eating or in a confined place. Ugh.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

I think I'm about to quit I can take the taste anymore. It might just be this brand, but I can't smoke more then like 3 puffs. Or maybe it is because I'm sick.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't even say I tried smoking as such, it was more I had a puff for curiosity's sake. 

From a very early age, especially as a wind musician, I've always been anti-smoking. I'm the only one in my family that has never smoked for some period of time, my parents having quit and my brother giving up his anti stance to become a heavy smoker, so much so that his passive smoke gave me occasional asthma.


----------



## Demosthenes (Oct 30, 2005)

I have never smoked, and hopefully never will.  I hate it, and I wear hard contact lenses so my eyes get super irritated and I start coughing.  It's just such a bad idea overall.  I'm surprised so many people still smoke, with all of the awareness and dangers.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I think I'm about to quit I can take the taste anymore. It might just be this brand, but I can't smoke more then like 3 puffs. Or maybe it is because I'm sick._

 
My BF smokes (ugh) and I know when he gets sick he doesn't "like" smoking as much.


----------



## CaliKris (Oct 30, 2005)

I am on week 5 of no smoking. I am using the patch and it seems to be working great. I have not killed anyone yet! =] I smoked a pack a day for almost 7.5 years. I just got over it and I'm a single mom and need to be around for my son for a long time. He was the main reason I quit, for the past year or so he would say things about it and I felt like a crappy mom. I didn't smoke with him around (in the car or inside the house), but he would see me go outside the house and he hated it. Now he says "I am proud of you Mommy" That makes it all worth it!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 2, 2005)

http://aolsvc.news.aol.com/news/arti...0100  00000001

Something new in the news...


----------



## Isis (Nov 2, 2005)

I've had asthma xince I was 3 so I've never even tried.
My b/f does though, but his Camels never bother me for some reason. Everything else does, it's funny.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_I've had asthma xince I was 3 so I've never even tried.
My b/f does though, but his Camels never bother me for some reason. Everything else does, it's funny._

 
I love Camels. They are very smooth and the smell isn't too bad either.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 18, 2009)

argh I don't know whats wrong with me, but I've had this urge lately to go buy a pack of smokes and go out and smoke. The kicker? I've never ever smoked in my life. I'm in my mid 20s. Why would I feel like the smell of smoke is appealing to me? I know all the hazards, but I still find my mind wandering, wanting it!!

its not like I've been seeing a lot of smoking on tv, movies, etc. What is wrong with me?? I find it especially perplexing that I've never tried it before, but all of a sudden I get this urge?

None of my friends/family smoke except for two aunts and a cousin, all of which I don't see.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

never even had one puff


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nope, never will. I hate it when I am at the driving range and someone around me smokes. Then again, I hate it when there's a little kid nearby and somebody lights up right next to the kid. C'mon people!


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## User35 (Jun 19, 2009)

I used to and I miss it. It relaxes me and makes me feel good ( well until I try to do carido or something it kills me). My hubby does it off and on and I hate it on him. The smell stinks I'll admit it but I love it.

I always want to smoke on long car drives..idk why its my most tempting time...or when Im drinking, or after dinner, after work, or when Im stressing. I started when I was like 18 or so and its always been off and on. I can quit cold turkey no prob but the craving always comes and goes. Sometimes its easy to ignore..some times not.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 19, 2009)

I picked up my bad habit of smoking about 8 years ago (while going through a divorce) and I finally quit on October 9, 2008 (my 34th birthday).  It took several attempts to quit and I tried different things.  The third time I tried hypnotherapy it worked.  Not only have I saved a butt load of money but I see such huge difference in my skin.  I know hypnosis may not be for anyone but anyone that is serious about quitting should give it a try.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 22, 2009)

I took a few puffs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's about all it took to put me off for life!


----------



## miss sha (Jun 22, 2009)

I smoked sort-of regularly for one summer in high school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never bought my own pack, but I always bummed cigarettes off of my friends, most of whom had already been smoking for years by that point. I stopped after I stopped hanging out with all of them. I've tried it since then, but it just made me really, really sick (headache, chest pain) and the smell makes me nauseous, so I'm pretty much done with smoking.


----------



## revinn (Jun 23, 2009)

I've tried smoking, but it just makes me sick. I hate it so much. I love that smoking indoors/within so much space of front doors of public buildings was banned here, and I like that people are banned from smoking in cars with their children. I was part of the tobacco action group at my school, and we managed to get our school's percentage of smokers down from 11% to 7% over a year, which I'm proud of. 

What people do with their lives is their business, but I like to put the information out there, especially for the feeder junior high students who were entering my (former) high school. They thought we all smoked in high school, when only 13% of North American teens smoke. Now that I'm in uni, it seems like even less people smoke.. Anyway, I've lost too many family members to lung cancer to start smoking; my uncle died two years ago from accelerated lung cancer at a very young age, and my aunt (his wife) stills smokes two packs a day. It makes me so sad..


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't stand the smell of smoke! It always ends up in my hair and clothes wherever I go. I asked my coworker, "What do you get out of smoking?" and she said, "I have no idea. Have you been talking to my husband? He said the same thing."


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ive smoked now for 6 years!! i started when i was 15 and at the time i only did it to "fit in" with the "cool" people at school. I wish id never started!! after reading what everyone has said its made me think why i smoke, so i have come to a decision that im going to cut my cigarettes up and throw them in the bin!And hopefully i can kick this disgusting habbit with my willpower alone. Thankyou ladies for making me realise!!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate being addicted to anything so i smoke like once in 3 yrs


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 23, 2009)

I smoked from age 14 to 29 then gave it up cold turkey.  I have not even had so much as a puff since and I'm so glad I quit!  Every once in a while though the urge still comes back...mostly after a few drinks or when I am on vacation!  I have resisted the urge though.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 23, 2009)

i have smoked for about five years. i do not plan to give it up anytime soon. and i hate how smokers are treated.
i know how bad it is and i know i should quit but in all honesty it is not something i want to do right now. 
just being honest..


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 23, 2009)

Never ever ever and I have no desire to start.


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm an occasional smoker. If I drink, or umm.. 'partake' in other activities,  I'll smoke but I don't go out and buy packs of my own and smoke every day. I guess I've never gotten addicted which is good. Not to say even occasionally is good for you, but I'm not stressing it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2009)

I have never smoked and don't ever intend on starting.

My boyfriend has been addicted for almost 10 years (he started at a ridiculously young age.. I believe in 7th grade) and he's trying to quit. He's definitely inspiration for me to never even try.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 9, 2009)

I smoked for a couple of months when I was about 16...I hated it then and I will not try it anymore. I guess I was experimenting with stuff back then.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 9, 2009)

I have never smoked, have never had the desire to, and I never will.

My dad has been smoking since he was 8... yes, 8. He's been a smoker for over 40 years, and while I hate that he smokes, I thank God it's been a deterrent for myself and my brother. He's tried to quit, and so far has not been successful. I wish he'd quit so badly. It stinks, it's damaging his body, and there's no telling how much damage is done already. But I also realize that he can't do it for me or my mom or my brother... he has to want it for himself, and so far he hasn't gotten to that point. Maybe once I have kids he will quit, because as much as I love my dad, I will not be subjecting my children to that.

My grandfather was a smoker for half his life, and he passed away from lung cancer 2 years ago. I've had 2 aunts pass away from lung cancer, and 1 from emphysema, so it just hits way to close to home for me.


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been smoke free for 7 years now.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 16, 2009)

^ Congrats!


I've never smoked. I have asthma so it would really mess with me


----------



## 06290714 (Jul 16, 2009)

i started smoking when i was a junior in high school (my parents separated right than)..i've been smoking on and off and on for about 4 years now and i have a love/hate relationship with it. i love smokes on long car drives, right after i eat, drinking, sex, & occasionally after i smoke maryjane (love/hate relationship with that too).

the longest i've gone without smoking at an attempt to quit is 6 months. i have tried quitting but i think more so it may be a mind thing with me? who knows, i smoke when i'm bored too or when i want to kill 5 minutes at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm trying to quit because now when i smoke it makes me sick..like naseous. i use to be a chain smoker and that killed me.

i plan on quitting, i hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's hard too because my boyfriend smokes ALL the time!!!!!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 9, 2009)

Never smoked, never will 
If it's bad for you, why trying right?


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 9, 2009)

For all of you ladies who have quit smoking, good for you! My grandfather died from complications due to smoking so I never have even tried smoking. I am also slightly allergic to the smell, it makes me cough and gag.


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 9, 2009)

ahhhh i miss smoking cigarettes.... too bad it gives cancer but yeah... i only smoke cigs when i drink


----------



## Holy Rapture (Aug 10, 2009)

I've never tried and never will ... Smoke kinda suffocates me ...


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Aug 10, 2009)

I started when i was 10 (yes, 10, i'm French, what can i say)... and i stopped 8 months ago (i'm 22), put so much weight since and i'm being really tired and it's driving me crazy!!!!!!!!
It's hard to resist, everybody is smoking here :'(


----------

